# New bike, or no new bike?



## Jayaly (7 Sep 2015)

Thirteen year old has enjoyed kicking around on bikes with his friends so much this summer that he is talking seriously about riding to school on his bike. 3 miles each way, with a reasonably substantial hill on the way home.
He has a heavy, full suspension BSO with knobbly tyres. Definitely not ideal, but:
I have just discovered that he has completely destroyed the back tyre in the space of the summer holiday, confessing when pressed that it "might be down to the skids".

Should I invest in a better bike for the school commute, or take the line that he and the BSO deserve each other for the time being, until he proves he's in it for the long haul and would treat a better bike with some respect?


----------



## winjim (7 Sep 2015)

Maybe give it until the end of the term, and then if he sticks at it, that's Christmas sorted.


----------



## Jayaly (7 Sep 2015)

Good thought, although slightly nicer to him than I was to myself. I did a year on a beater to prove to myself that I deserved something better.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Sep 2015)

I thought kids were supposed to trash bikes in the summer holidays. I know I did.


----------



## winjim (7 Sep 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> I thought kids were supposed to trash bikes in the summer holidays. I know I did.


Skids are cool.


----------



## mustang1 (7 Sep 2015)

As far as I can see, just riding the bike IS treating it with respect. 

Get him a new bike and probably a couple of good locks too.


----------



## griff488 (13 Sep 2015)

+1 for the good locks! Schools seem to be a magnet for thieving scum!


----------



## cyberknight (14 Sep 2015)

winjim said:


> Skids are cool.


HeHe i seemed to always manage to skid on the same point on the tyre, it was down to the carcass in just one spot .

Back to the OP , make it mechanically sound , new tyres , etc and make sure he knows what to do and carry spares for a puncture etc and see if he carries on or as the weather turns how long it lasts and if he is serious go from there.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Sep 2015)

Re-build/service the one he's riding now and like others have said "that's Christmas pressie sorted".


----------

